

Debugging your app remotely via Twilio SMS - gtracy
http://www.gregtracy.com/debugging-your-app-remotely-via-twilio-sms

======
cscotta
Really cool post, Greg - thanks. That's a neat application of Twilio.

I'm almost more intrigued by this write-up as a study of advanced planning for
multiple triaged failure modes and remote correction. It can be difficult to
break out of the "ship code, find a bug, ship a patch" cycle long enough to
realize the power of a few well-placed remote management hooks that can keep
an app on course with minimal intervention.

(Also, as one who's been to my share of swim meets, this sounds invaluable for
such a large competition. I'm sure folks appreciated it!)

------
stanleydrew
This is pretty awesome. I'm starting to think about all the ways this could be
extracted into a general tool for remotely controlling web apps...

------
jeffiel
I love how the scoreboard was in a 10pt font. SMS message on a HTC evo is
probably larger.

